# Repurposed planer into veneer press



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know if this should go here or in tools...

Well, I posted the other day that my 20 year old DeWalt 733 planer died and that I would probably repurpose it into a veneer press. That is now complete.

I tried to post a photo but it failed, so here's the 'making of' video - 





Enjoy!
David


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Pretty innovative David. Have you had a chance to test it out yet?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! Not yet but soon I'll have a task this will fit. Biggest problem is where to put it; I'm out of space.

David


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Pretty darn nifty Dave.. Unfortunately you got the theme song from the Jetsons stuck in my head thinking about that word sprockets from Spacely Sprockets.. ...'His boy Elroy.....'
I hope it works much better than in your wildest dreams. 
I had intended to make a long bench vise contraption with leftover parts from something I found in a dumpster awhile back until I put leverage on it which in turn twisted it and bent it in a not so usable form and so it somehow found its way back into that same dumpster.. Wasn't quite as hefty as I originally envisioned..something wasn't quite thought through and I failed to support the threaded rod properly..


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Pretty neat, I need to find a broken one, now building segmented bowls I use a 55 lb anvil to weigh the glue joints down, everything has held together so far but in my older age, I have lost my strength and it would be easier to crank down on the planer frame and still keep all the segments where I want them, they tend to slide when setting down (dropping) the anvil


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

What a great way of re purposing! I would suggest adding a memory foam floor mat on the veneer to provide total contact pressure against the veneer in case the plattens are not perfectly parallel, so the pressure presses evenly across the surfaces.


----------

